
Ask HN: Can I kill the 'uses cookies' warning? - madmulita
Has the &#x27;this site uses cookies&#x27; saved anyone from anything?<p>Is there a way to get rid of that stupid message without having to find a button, an X or something and having to click it every single time?
======
pwg
Many of those silly warnings are inserted by Javascript code running on the
page.

Installing NoScript and by default blocking all Javascript blocks any of the
'we use cookies' warnings that are inserted by Javascript.

I see very few of those warnings myself (NoScript in default deny all JS
mode), beyond the ones that are hard-coded directly into the HTML page.

~~~
albumdropped
+1 Blocking JS makes the web a much better experience.

~~~
orcs
This is my experience, so not sure why the downvotes.

------
simon_acca
Yes you can, mostly: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/i-dont-care-
about-...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/i-dont-care-about-
cookies/fihnjjcciajhdojfnbdddfaoknhalnja)

------
konradb
This has made the web truly infuriating. It has got a lot worse since the GDPR
introduction, it feels like every other site wants to greet you on arrival
with some message you just want to bat away.

------
taf2
Browser should just build this in and have it say - you agree to use cookies
when browsing the internet so you can answer the question one time for the
internet cause... yeah it’s a feature

~~~
quickthrower2
It's not the cookies but how they are used. You need to tell people how they
are used. To give them a clear choice in managing their privacy.

------
kevinsimper
You could crowdsource it, or use machine learning to read the screen and look
for buttons to click? heh

------
chatmasta
Yeah it’s the worst. For reading articles I recommend outline.com and their
chrome extension (no special permissions required!) Just click the button on
the annoying page and it will generate a reader mode version for you. It also
gets around paywalls.

No affiliation, just really like the product. Also hoping they don’t get sued.

